# What is going on?



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sounds like a rebellious teenager  Ike is just starting this phase. Last night he wouldn't stop jumping on my quests and he hasn't done that in months. You will have to stay on top of her and teach and reinforce the basics again. This too shall pass  My first golden was a perfect gentleman by 2 yrs.

in the boat with you!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

another thought. Ike loves to tear paper too. We allow him to have the tubes from paper towels, toilet paper, any paper tube. He loves it. Tears them to pieces, but doesn't eat them. It makes a mess, but seems to feed his need.


----------



## GoldenPrincess (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank You!!! The tearing paper thing is exactly what she does!! She will get kleenex from the garbage and shred it to pieces. I will try the paper tube thing for sure. Hopefully we'll see some improvement by fall! Atleast it is getting warmer now and we can get her out more!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Good Luck to you and Princess 

just curious, when is her bday? Ike's is Jan 6. He's 14 months too


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like you have a normal Golden Teenager there. They do somehow get their brains erased at that age. It is just a phase and you will need to redouble your training. The good news is this phase does not last long.


----------



## GoldenPrincess (Feb 17, 2008)

Princess' b-day is Jan. 30!!!! I guess we have been in the same boat quite a few times this past year!!!:lol:


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, that is the horror of a teenage dog. Everything they've learned goes out the window.

By all means give them the tubes, or anything similar that is not part of the normal daily environment, so they don't get a taste for tearing that stuff up later.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, I don't call him "Nut Puppy" for nothing!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sounds like you have a rebellious teenager on your hands. Good advice from everyone about the paper tubes. Bama loves paper and has since he was a baby. I was told by Hooch it is a family trait. She sounds like she is a normal girl to me. LOL


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I'll add my vote to paper tubes too. Christmas was, well, like Christmas for Fergus around here with all the wrapping paper tubes. He was in heaven! I had a bunch of rolls that were almost empty that I was using up so he had like 4 of them. Worked on 'em for hours.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Boredom+adolesence=destruction!!! Maybe start increasing her exercise routine to start getting rid of a little bit of that excess energy as well.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

GoldenPrincess said:


> We were trying to give her a chance at free roaming the house while we are gone, but I think we will need to put this on hold for now!


Is that new? If so, that may just be the issue. Rookie is fine when I'm in the room or when he knows I'm around. He will go to the trash can and look at what's in there, but doesn't pull anything out of the trash. Will suck on his blanket but not chew it. If he hears me go upstairs or outside though, all bets are off. 

Rookie is a serious chewer. I don't trust him enough to give him free roam of the house when I'm not home. Actually, I don't give him free roam of the house even when I AM home. He's not allowed in my office or upstairs unless I'm with him and watching him. He is basically allowed in the kitchen, living room, dining room, and downstairs bathroom. And that's it for now. Someday I hope to let him roam a bit more. But he's not ready for it and neither am I. Sounds like your guys isn't ready either.


----------



## GoldenPrincess (Feb 17, 2008)

OK-- I tried the toilet paper tube and she ate half of it before I realized what happened!!! So, any other suggestions or chew toys out there??? Thanks!!


----------



## GoldenPrincess (Feb 17, 2008)

Just got this pic of Princess for my sig., just wanted to show her off!:wavey:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Yep..that is about the age... and One of mine just turned 3 today and the others are 2, 19 months and a year and they still get into stuff, so there back in there crates while im gone....


----------



## Daisy's Mommy (Mar 26, 2008)

My Daisy is the same age--almost 15 months and will shred anything paper- she especially loves receipts and paper towels. She won't eat them, just shred them and leave them laying all over the kitchen floor. Glad to hear that she's normal 

Daisy's Mommy


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear shes being bad. Katie is 16 months old and all she really likes are socks and cloths from the laundry basket. Things will get better


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Katiesmommy said:


> I'm sorry to hear shes being bad. Katie is 16 months old and all she really likes are socks and cloths from the laundry basket. Things will get better


Brady is sixteen months and all the sudden he is chewing up socks again!


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh jeez...so much to look forward to..ROFL


----------



## Davey (Mar 29, 2008)

Sounds like a normal Golden to me. The teen years make it more noticable to you but mine have always had that glint in the eye that suggests you not take anything for granted. You don't break a golden of anything - you just keep the distracted by acceptable things. Even at 11 my Archie used to get into things (pulling all the toilet tissue rolls out of the trash etc etc) right to the end; and at two, my youngest keeps an eye out for all things that "are neato and fun" even if we though we'd come to an understanding.

I like to think this is a golden's charm.

I remember reading in a book on retrievers that if "you want a dog that will do your taxes get a Labrador but if you want one who throw you a party get a Golden. . . . And at the party, the one in the corner wearing the lampshade is the golden retriever."

Dave


----------



## kschae01 (Mar 24, 2008)

My Daisy, who will be 3 on May 13, went through this phase. It probably lasted until a little beyond age 2. She loved the small trash cans in the bathrooms.I would have to put them up on the sinks so she would not get into them. One Christmas she shredded the paper gift certificates we had purchased for people. We had to piece them together! It wasn't only paper, she chewed up about 5 of my sons video game, the couch,multiple plastic combs, the list goes on and on.....It does pass, be patient, it's well worth it!


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm getting scared here...LOL Holly is only 5 months...not a real chewer, she used to raid the one bathroom trash can, but not anymore...and she's got full run of the house and does great...I am going to have to make note later on how she does...already got 1 human teenager, don't know if I can handle a furry one as well...LOL


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Davey said:


> Sounds like a normal Golden to me. The teen years make it more noticable to you but mine have always had that glint in the eye that suggests you not take anything for granted. You don't break a golden of anything - you just keep the distracted by acceptable things. Even at 11 my Archie used to get into things (pulling all the toilet tissue rolls out of the trash etc etc) right to the end; and at two, my youngest keeps an eye out for all things that "are neato and fun" even if we though we'd come to an understanding.
> 
> I like to think this is a golden's charm.
> 
> ...


too TRUE. Roxy is 5. far from her teenage years and lives to shred paper towels, but her favorite is empty toilet paper rolls. i let her, who knows what tomm may bring and if shes having some fun, so be it. Denise


----------



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, our Riley is at 15 months and is going through his teenage years! Argh. He is very well behaved around me, although he has been pushing his limits a bit. I've just increased our training time and have him walked even more. A tired dog is a good dog, right? :crossfing


----------

